# Shot gun pellet counts



## cobirdhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Could any one tell me or let me know where to find pellet counts in ounces... in other words how many pellets are in 1 oz of shot, size 4,5 and 6. Thanks for the info


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Many reloading manuals will have that info. Lyman does. Fackler's book does.
I hate to steer you to another forum though I could not find the info on this site when I did a search.
Cartridges of the World (11th) has some info on p.496.
Lead pellets: #4 = 135 per oz, #5 = 170 per oz, #6 = 225 per oz.
Petet


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

check the lyman reloading manual its in there


----------

